# Hmm So I'm a Newbie?



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey i just wanted to kinda get to know everyone, and like everyone else on this site i too am obsessed (if you might say) with halloween.A halloween geek. Being sixteen doesn't help because lots of kids think i'm loopy or something in the head. i like to say diffrent or creative. Anyways My friend and i through a haunt every year at his house. nothing compared to your amazing creations but its an attempt and i enjoy it. this year i'm hoping to make it really good so i may need your help. Thanks for letting me be a part of your little community. If that's how you put it.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to Hell! Oh wait, that came out wrong..
It's not Hell here. Hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here. Lots of talent!!


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Both you and those kids are right, you are loopy or something in the head and different and creative. Just like all of us here. Welcome.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

maybe its everyone else who has a problem....yeah, thats it. You are among fiends here.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to our twisted, loopy little family here. Nice to met you.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Loopy? I thought it was just gas.....
Howdy and welcome to the Forum


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard RAWR.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

An obsessed halloween geek. Loopy or something in the head. Like diffrent or creative. Perfect!! Welcome!!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Howdy and welcome to the group! Loopy? jinkies.. not us.. a little demon crazed maybe.. but not loopy!  You'll fit right in with us.. Come join us in chat sometime as well.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Rawr. You'll fit right in here. We have an active group of younger haunters.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You won't mind if we pick your brain, will you?


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for the welcomes...to hell.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Hope you like it here. Welcome.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome !!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Welcome! and 
Boo!


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh jeez that boo scared me. whoaa don't creep up on me like that. again thanks for all the friendly(kinda scary just kidding) welcomes.


----------



## perdidoman (Dec 2, 2007)

Welcome : )


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

> A halloween geek.


As the good book says, "... and the geeks shall inherit the Earth". Well, it's something like that, anyway.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

There's a fine line between genius and insanity. Whichever one you've got (or both), welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome RAWR, and great job again on your flower.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hi RAWR and welcome to HauntForum! It's good to be a little loopy, it makes people more interesting and encourages creativity.*


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Rawr...
we take all kinds here...no worries


----------

